# Well pump-PEX tubing



## abpump.com (Apr 5, 2010)

Customer wants me to use 1" PEX tubing from shallow well pump discharge to a fiberglass diaphragm tank and main line. This 1" PEX tubing will be suspended horizontally in air and not supported other than shark bite connections.

Questions
1. Does PEX tubing have to be supported? Or can it be suspended in air? Horizontally?
2. I'm concerned that the movement of the tubing as the pump turns on and off will possibly loosen the shark bite connectors.
2. How do the shark bites perform now as compared to 20 years ago?

Appreciate your input

Tommy B


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*abbump*

sharkbites are the cat asss man. why would you want to waste good money on hangers? you some kind of liberal or something? what can i say? breid.................:rockon:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Seems to me that a plumber would know if pex needs supported. Don'tcha think....... 

This board is for plumbing professionals. If you wanna try and hack out some plumbing. Hit www.diychatroom.com . Thanks for stopping by. Buh bye.

Love,
Matt


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Matt said:


> Seems to me that a plumber would know if pex needs supported. Don'tcha think.......
> 
> This board is for plumbing professionals. If you wanna try and hack out some plumbing. Hit www.diychatroom.com . Thanks for stopping by. Buh bye.
> 
> ...


WOW! I like that line Matt! better than the original:thumbsup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I was in a hurry. It's easier to rattle something out rather than go and copy/paste our party line. 

It gives it that personal touch.:laughing:


----------

